# 2sky

## kalivaka

.    , voip, wifi -

----------


## Mihey

, ,    ,  )))   ?!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kalivaka

> , ,    ,  )))   ?!!!!!!!!!!!!

  http://2sky.com.ua/   -  .  044  227 59 02.    Call-.   http://www.satbeams.com/footprints    23E (  ),  Pan-European.           ..

----------

